# SS316L plain clapton wire spool 26gx34/36g



## zadiac (23/7/18)

Do any of the vendors have this typ of claptons in stock. Only SS316 please. 26gauge wrapped in either 34 or 36gauge.

Thank you.


----------



## KieranD (23/7/18)

Not exactly the spec but we have these:
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...ts/geekvape-clapton-ss316-26awg-30awg-wire-3m


----------

